# Ridley Icarus as new bike option. Sizing input needed



## ernesto006 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am in the market for an entry level road bike. I am a mountain biker mostly but would enjoy a bike to ride. 

I am looking for an all around road bike. Nothing super agressive positiong wise but when needed that can be pushed for some interval training and a sprint triathlon during the summer (for fun). I will commute to work with the bike once in a while (5 miles) and go for random bike rides at night or with the wife. 

So that being said. I need to mail order so impossible to try before or get fit on one before I buy. I am just shy of 5'11 179 cm and inseam is 33.25 84.5 cm. 

From the chart I am 54 cm but when I did the pedal force fit I got a 57. Pretty much all the places I went to shop for bikes (Felt - cannondale and Giant) I was told I needed a 54. 

Any opinions with my body lenght and what I want to do with the bike?

thanks in advance for the input. 
Ernie


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, between the 54 (M) and 57 (L) in Ridley's sizing I would recommend going with the smaller of the two, if choosing only on that criteria. What would be better though, would be to determine your reach and which of those sizes gives you the better fit. If the 54 can fit your reach also, then you have a winner. If you get mixed results, like the 57 is too tall, but the 54 is too short of reach, then maybe Ridley's geometry isn't ideal for you. I went with a L Damocles in large part because it had both the stack (height) and reach that fit me well (and because I think it's a killer bike).

Also, you probably know this, but I think the Fenix and Orion are the newer entry level bikes. I think the Excalibur could also work for your purposes but no idea what your budget is. Icarus could be on sale though since it looks to be discontinued.


----------



## pkmffl (Feb 20, 2013)

I ordered the same bike, just came in a few days ago. I was sizing up against Trek, Cannondale and Fuji frames in stores and I was always fitting ont he 58s. I ordered the large and it's spot on. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the medium based on your fit on similar bikes.


----------

